
SaySo – An App That Helps You Reduce Decision Fatigue - antena
https://itunes.apple.com/app/apple-store/id994921065?pt=2088402&ct=HackerNews&mt=8
======
antena
This app helps reduce decision fatigue - a psychological phoneme in which we
deplete our mental energy and make bad decisions. Google decision fatigue to
know more about it. SaySo helps you make yes/no decisions, meaning you won't
have to use your energy on those simple and sometimes casual decisions.

